# Martell 300mm Sujihiki with Stefan Keller Wa Handle - SALE!



## Dave Martell (Mar 29, 2012)

*This is a 2nd quality SALE! *

This knife has been in the works for sometime now at about 3/4 done. I just decided to throw a Stefan handle on it and finish it up. 







The ferrule has a slight check on the bottom side that is more of a visual issue than it is performance issue at all. I show this check in one of the pictures blown up that makes it appear much worse than it is in real life. To the touch I care barely feel it with a fingernail. This handle has been filled in with T-88 structural epoxy and will not give way so please don't be discouraged by this if you are interested in the knife. 

Also worth noting is that this is a fairly thin ground knife. The first 1/3 (from tip in) is thinner than I usually grind and even though the blade in convex I'd call this one a laser. It will indeed handle delicate slicing tasks. I actually envision this knife as a decent substitute for someone who does the sashimi thing and doesn't want to get involved with a yanagi. 


Please see *Dave Martell 300mm Sujihiki with Stefan Keller Wa Handle for details.

Thanks,
Dave





*


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 29, 2012)

PS - Just because it's a 2nd doesn't mean that I won;t back this knife up like any other because I will. I only mention the issues for full disclosure and to offer a discount.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 29, 2012)

Dude. Someone is getting a cool price break.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 29, 2012)

that is the first suji that looks as good to me as this. add that to the list of things i could afford if i weren't paying for a wedding.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 30, 2012)

I got to thinking about this and decided that a price correction was in order...

*$399*

Trust me folks - this is a killer deal!!!! :wink:


----------



## Iceman91 (Mar 30, 2012)

Do you have any spine shots? How thin is it exactly??


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 30, 2012)

Iceman91 said:


> Do you have any spine shots? How thin is it exactly??




I tried to shoot the spine but I couldn't get a focused shot - it was a very frustrating endeavor. 

Here's the measurements at the spine starting at the handle, then middle, then the tip (before the drop)....
2.0mm - 1.5mm - 0.6mm


----------



## Iceman91 (Mar 30, 2012)

I really hate saying no to a good deal......


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 30, 2012)

Iceman91 said:


> I really hate saying no to a good deal......



Why say "no" when it feels so good to say "yes"?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2012)

I had a question about ordering another one of these knives with a wa (made to custom spec) handle and how long this would take to get done. My answer is I don't know....I have 15 knives on order plus at least 2 dozen rehandles on deck right now here in the building waiting and more on the way, plus Stefan re-handles, then there's my normal sharpening business, and then there's getting Stefan to make the wa handle for us. 

To be realistic, I'd say that if you're interested in a wa suji from me this is the only one that I can provide for quite awhile and it's already built, sharpened, and ready to go. Wink wink :wink:


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 31, 2012)

I think many people are just scared of the 300mm. I can't believe this is still here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2012)

It is a pretty long knife.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> I had a question about ordering another one of these knives with a wa (made to custom spec) handle and how long this would take to get done. My answer is I don't know....I have 15 knives on order plus at least 2 dozen rehandles on deck right now here in the building waiting and more on the way, plus Stefan re-handles, then there's my normal sharpening business, and then there's getting Stefan to make the wa handle for us.
> 
> To be realistic, I'd say that if you're interested in a wa suji from me this is the only one that I can provide for quite awhile and it's already built, sharpened, and ready to go. Wink wink :wink:




There will be some more handles like the one on this knife coming Dave's way, and maybe a few extras that could be a good fit for this knife. As for more custom handles, I cannot commit to anything beyond the ones on my list right now until I find out what will happen in my day job. If I ge a job in Hawaii, I may have time in the summer for handle work, if I move somewhere else, I have no idea whether I will be able to continue at all or how long it will take me to set up again.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2012)

OK this pains me to do....truly it does...,,,,,,final reduction in price - *$375

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/dm300sujiwa1.htm*


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like a steel steal to me. 

Stefan


----------



## tk59 (Apr 3, 2012)

I tried out a somewhat thicker western 300 mm Dave suji a while back. It was somewhat beastly feeling but a pretty nice knife, nonetheless. I would imagine this one is even nicer-cutting since it's quite thin and I didn't think 300 mm was too long unless you have narrow counters against a wall or something. There's good heel-to-spine height, too for boardwork, in a pinch.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 4, 2012)

This one is *SOLD!* Thanks everyone


----------



## add (Apr 4, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> This one is *SOLD!* Thanks everyone



WHEW ! !

Was damn near ready to obtain vocational training just to purchase this beauty and put it to it's designated use.



Great knife Dave and Stefan and a very big congrats to the new owner!


----------

